# British TV in Spain



## Ben100 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi, does anyone have any suggestions in regards to getting UK TV in Spain, and perhaps some movie channels too? Thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ben100 said:


> Hi, does anyone have any suggestions in regards to getting UK TV in Spain, and perhaps some movie channels too? Thanks.


here's a recent thread discussing just that 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/156045-cable-sat-tv-vpns.html


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

An Android box such as a Goopi connects to ADSL and gives you a wide choice of TV channels and videos. Go to E-Bay; search for Goopi shop; Android Tv box costs you about £70 with no further charges. Beware of resellers who will charge you anything up to about €200 plus a recurring annual charge - you will be getting exactly the same thing for £70 if you go direct to the people who supply the resellers.

Alternatively, you can go direct to FILMON TV FREE LIVE TV MOVIES AND SOCIAL TELEVISION or Camposat.Tv and just connect your PC output to the TV


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> An Android box such as a Goopi connects to ADSL and gives you a wide choice of TV channels and videos. Go to E-Bay; search for Goopi shop; Android Tv box costs you about £70 with no further charges. Beware of resellers who will charge you anything up to about €200 plus a recurring annual charge - you will be getting exactly the same thing for £70 if you go direct to the people who supply the resellers.
> 
> Alternatively, you can go direct to FILMON TV FREE LIVE TV MOVIES AND SOCIAL TELEVISION or Camposat.Tv and just connect your PC output to the TV


However, the biggest problem in Spain is getting an ADSL supply that is both fast enough and is consistent. Without this it really doesn't matter how good the android box is or how cheap.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

We get 6mb which is fine for filmon at least. 
I think I'm going to try out this xbmc malarky and see what that is all about as I have been experimenting with streaming to the TV/PS3 etc... and I think but am not sure it may be possible without spending a cent.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> However, the biggest problem in Spain is getting an ADSL supply that is both fast enough and is consistent. Without this it really doesn't matter how good the android box is or how cheap.


Our ADSL is usually good enough to cope with my using the PC for various things including Camposat/Filmon/U2B in the Sotano at the same time as SWMBO/suegra are using the Android in the TV room two floors above. Very occasionally we get buffering but that is sometimes associated with bad weather (and that's not snow on the screen- remember those days?).


----------

